# My JOAD club, should I require certain bows?



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

its gonna happen... you cant fix stupid.. people think they know more than the instructor.try to save $ but in the long run it cost them more..because they didnt take the time to ask the right person who knows what is the best for the person and wallet. so they will get mad but no one is to blame but themselves.maybe you should just set up a little foam target close and let the kids laugh at them a while and let the parent take the beating. after a week or 2 watch and see what happens... mo bow works with kids a lot and is a big NASP coach maybe he will chime in on this...coach mike


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Marcy,

I'm with Mike here!! And I love the phrase,"you cant fix stupid." BUT it really is the truly "uninformed" trying to "do good." It is especially bad when our club starts an after Christmas beginner's class and the little kids show up with their Parent's or grand parent's gift that is the "big box store" TOY. The kids are excited and proud of their VERY OWN bow but frankly they can be and usually are JUNK. AND the cheap compound style bows are even worse!

What I do is let them shoot their "stuff" but usually before the first night is over, have moved the kid to either a small light "Focus" type recurve OR a Genesis depending on the kid's stature. I also go find the Parents in the crowd and have a quiet conversation with them. Some will get irritated, but most will take it for what it is worth -- especially when they see better results with our club equipment. I often too, simply address the entire "parental" crowd in general about equipment and offer "counseling" on purchasing equipment. This is for a beginner's class and NOT for a JOAD club. For JOAD, I think you as the coach should have the last word on acceptable equipment and membership.

It isn't easy, but it is a perfect example of the "school of hard knocks" and most will take it to heart. As an instructor/coach, you know what is and isn't "good stuff" and I think we need to stick to our guns and not let poor equipment ruin the chances of archery enjoyment.

As usual, I think you are doing it right -- press on!! Damn the torpedoes and full speed ahead!

Arne


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Arne, 

I appreciate the reassurance from you all, that I was on the right track.

Yes, My JOAD Club, MY Rules!!!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

The parent and child showed up unexpectedly and uninvited with the intent of joining your JOAD Club. You already have a set of standards by which you make recommendations to the parents as to which child should be invited. Those standards are probably based on the child's level of skill, level of aptitude for the sport, desire to learn to compete, among other criteria. To be competitive and to achieve an expected level of proficiency while maintaining certain safety measures, a student requires a basic minimum as far as equipment goes. No, they do not require a $2000 kit right off the bat, but they do need to have equipment on hand that will allow them to grow in a positive manner within the group. That can not occur if someone shows up with a toy bow and arrows; that is what can be expected to occur on occasion in the beginners class--not your JOAD group. 

I agree with what has already been stated, it is our responsibility as instructors and coaches not to allow poor equipment choices to ruin the enjoyment of the sport for anyone or to detract from our established archery programs. 

You did good--stick to your guns!!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

montigre said:


> The parent and child showed up unexpectedly and uninvited with the intent of joining your JOAD Club. You already have a set of standards by which you make recommendations to the parents as to which child should be invited. Those standards are probably based on the child's level of skill, level of aptitude for the sport, desire to learn to compete, among other criteria. To be competitive and to achieve an expected level of proficiency while maintaining certain safety measures, a student requires a basic minimum as far as equipment goes. No, they do not require a $2000 kit right off the bat, but they do need to have equipment on hand that will allow them to grow in a positive manner within the group. That can not occur if someone shows up with a toy bow and arrows; that is what can be expected to occur on occasion in the beginners class--not your JOAD group.
> 
> I agree with what has already been stated, it is our responsibility as instructors and coaches not to allow poor equipment choices to ruin the enjoyment of the sport for anyone or to detract from our established archery programs.
> 
> You did good--stick to your guns!!


Thank you.
As a fairly new instructor, I really like being able to bounce my questions off you all.
My vision for my JOAD club is coming along as scheduled.
A great group who although at slightly different levels, get along great, help and encourage each other and act like a real team and club.
I'm so proud of them. I want this group to be at a higher level of experience and maturity.
I have plenty of programs that address the beginners. ASAP, joad experience, discover archery camps etc.
I just find that the more we shoot and compete, more people want their children to be part of it. Even if they aren't ready.
I will stick to my guns and keep this JOAD club as I envision it to be.
Thanks all?
Here's a pic of my group from the last mail in tournament.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You might explain that JOAD is the first steps in developing archers for international & Olympic competition. 

Just as an aspiring Olympic sprinter can't learn to run in flip flops, young archers can't learn what they need to know with the wrong equipment.

Like the others have posted, stick to your standards. You are right about this.
Allen


----------



## howellhandmade (Jan 8, 2014)

Just joined an archery club for my daughter. You can't just "join" JOAD, you have to qualify. Every Friday night is youth night. You start at the 10 yard line, shoot whatever the hell you want. Saw kids with plastic toy bows, one kid with a recurve hunter that was as tall as she was and she could barley bend six inches. Yellow is five points, red, four, etc. Six ends of five arrows, total possible 150 points. Score of 140 gets you to the 20 yard line, repeat until the 40 yard line is reached. THEN you can join JOAD. Somewhere along the line the plastic bows disappear.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

howellhandmade said:


> Just joined an archery club for my daughter. You can't just "join" JOAD, you have to qualify. Every Friday night is youth night. You start at the 10 yard line, shoot whatever the hell you want. Saw kids with plastic toy bows, one kid with a recurve hunter that was as tall as she was and she could barley bend six inches. Yellow is five points, red, four, etc. Six ends of five arrows, total possible 150 points. Score of 140 gets you to the 20 yard line, repeat until the 40 yard line is reached. THEN you can join JOAD. Somewhere along the line the plastic bows disappear.


Our only qualifications are the child be between the ages of 8 and 18. Be willing to listen, follow direction and have fun. JOAD allows kids to shoot for fun or shoot for the Olympics.

As far as plastic toy bows. I don't do plastic toy bows. I take my coaching very seriously. I can't be serious with a toy.


----------



## howellhandmade (Jan 8, 2014)

subconsciously said:


> Our only qualifications are the child be between the ages of 8 and 18. Be willing to listen, follow direction and have fun. JOAD allows kids to shoot for fun or shoot for the Olympics.
> 
> As far as plastic toy bows. I don't do plastic toy bows. I take my coaching very seriously. I can't be serious with a toy.


Sure, and if we lived in your town my daughter would be right into JOAD. Just how this club does it. At the Friday night youth shoots any kid can show up and give it a try. Some have WalMart setups, some don't even have equipment and the club lets them use loaners. Lots of kids come to shoot, maybe 70? A little bit of instruction, but mostly trying to keep everybody safe. JOAD has 35 kids who have worked their way up, they meet a different night and there's coaching.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

We have 40-60 kids show up at our club every Friday. I won't turn anyone away because if you do they may not come back. Parents are smart enough when they see their kids shooting junk to figure things out. 

Compounds need to be set up in the correct draw to even begin working on form issues. So if the bow doesn't fit the kid I let the parents know why. I also tell them there isn't anything I can do to help them until they get better equipment. When they see the other kids blowing their kids doors off in scorw they will fix the problem or go away on their own. But I won't turn anyone away.

Here is a typical friday night at our joad club. Just turn the volume down if you don't want to hear me talk. I made the video for a few guys on another forum that were asking questions about our program.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St3aoW4wOWI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> We have 40-60 kids show up at our club every Friday. I won't turn anyone away because if you do they may not come back. Parents are smart enough when they see their kids shooting junk to figure things out.
> 
> Compounds need to be set up in the correct draw to even begin working on form issues. So if the bow doesn't fit the kid I let the parents know why. I also tell them there isn't anything I can do to help them until they get better equipment. When they see the other kids blowing their kids doors off in scorw they will fix the problem or go away on their own. But I won't turn anyone away.
> 
> ...


That's a cool video and looks much like my kids.
The thing is, I have lots of other programs running as well. Like I said, JOAD Experience (beginners I supply bows for those who don't have any) Discover Archery, 1 day introductory class, etc.

But my JOAD club is different and more advanced. I don't just let anyone join because parents think their kid is good. They have to try out and have decent equipment.
This club is not for beginners or those with toy bows. And yes I did turn them away. They weren't invited.
I told the dad that perhaps one of our other programs would be better for his son.
I spend a lot of time with lots of kids and its a lot of work. The JOAD club is special to me as I get to help the archers who are more serious about getting better, they pay attention and appreciate us.


----------

